# Dendrobates tinctorius 'Bakhuis'



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys its been a very long time since Ive posted photos here.
So I thought Id share this latest project with you all!

The viv is an 18 in cube ZooMed. Ive chosen to work with ZooMed tanks as opposed to Exoterra because they have 1 door which gives a completely unobstructed view.
Lighting is very simplistic this time. just a standard T8 fixture with a residential bulb and a daylight bulb.




























Selaginella SP Ecuador 'Bronze'









My male Bakhuis









A crappy shot of my female Bakhuis









And one last shot of the viv with a few additional plants that werent in the original shots









Enjoy!
Todd


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice! Now I'm feeling the urge to make, yet another, tank


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet tank Todd!!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx guys!

I really went for a simplistic setup this time where there arent too many different colors going on. As you notice not a single bromeliad.
There are only 9 plant species/hybrids plus 2 species of moss in there...

I will be adding more of the Pilea glauca as time goes on. its been in another tank for sometime and doesnt exactly fit that tanks theme. I may also add another piece of the Begonia 'Red Planet' as well as more of the Selaginella as it growsout from my extra pots.

Thanx!

Todd


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> I really went for a simplistic setup this time where there arent too many different colors going on. As you notice not a single bromeliad.
> Todd


I did notice the no brom look and personally I love it!

Sally


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx guys Im really loving this tank! Its sooo simplistic and thats the beauty of it. I shouldnt have to trim this tank much at all ever really. and its much easier to enjoy the frogs.

Ive also used the amazon pods which Ive never done before. Personally I think they are a very neat touch and it provided some unique twists on planting.


Thanx,


Todd


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

where did you get the pods from?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I picked them up at MARS from Black Jungle. they come in a pack of 3


Todd


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice set-up, Todd! It's nice to give the Bakhuis enough walking around room (just watch out for overgrowth of the Selaginella!) Bakhuis are just about my favorite small Tinctorius morph, very colorful, bold, and they fit in a small viv nicely. A good choice!

Good luck with them! Richard.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That is really nice. I do like the brom-free look. Those are one of my favorite tincs and I plan to pick up a pair by the end of the year.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Forgot to mention , I just picked up three of these guys , and man do I love em already ! And they are really bold so far. They come right up to the glass when Im looking at them , begging for some flies


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I not worried at all about overgrowth on that Selaginella.. Its a fairly slow growing species. Atleast by comparison to kraussiana and uncinata and the more common types.


I was heavily debating on them or a pair of Ensing. ultimatly the Bakhuis were $50 cheaper for the probable pair and they had more variant from male and female where the Ensing had a lot more similar pattern.


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Some updated photos!



















Calthea micans, this has been an amazing viv plant so far. slow but still filling in nicely and the frogs love to hang out under it.

















Begonia 'Red Planet' I started with 3 rhizome cuttings a few months ago and they have filled in very nicely!


















Selaginella SP Ecuador 'Bronze' very slow, Ive actually added a few pieces of this just to help it fill in a little.


























Philodendron 'Wend-imbe'









Marcgravia SP growing on the stump


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, VERY nice. This could be one of my favorite vivs I've seen in a while. Great job...


----------

